

Ask HN: Making high-quality video advertisements? - e1ven

Can anyone recommend any guides to making microadvertisement videos, or companies that do a good job with it?<p>We've seen a rise in using Videos to promote yourself and your product- Not just concept videos like Dropbox, but scripted productions, like you see for Kickstarter and DollarShaveClub.<p>I'm a tech guy, not a media guy, so any advice on who I should talk to, or what I should read, would be very helpful.
======
001sky
Video production can be all over the place in terms of cost, complexity, and
sophistication. One trend has been using DSLRs to lower the cost of high-
quality production (esp, in photojurnalism and documentary style). If you have
intellectual curiousity about how is done, or alternatively, just for
background as you benchmark your options you can learn more here:

[http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/eos5d...](http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/eos5dmarkii_moviemode_article.shtml)

[http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2008/11/26/7-days-7-shoots-
eo...](http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2008/11/26/7-days-7-shoots-eos-5d-mkii/)

<http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/>

